# My website, have a look at it...



## gianlu.d (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm from rome,italy and I'm going to introduce my website.
Have a good time!
gianluca

Gianluca DElia Photography


----------



## bigboi3 (Jul 22, 2010)

meh. :meh:


----------



## --ares-- (Jul 22, 2010)

The portfolio seems cluttered, I think the idea is to have a small amount of selective work the shows off your talent.


----------

